# Uae id card



## suritabix (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I just wanted to know about the facts of having the ID card. I heard that if you are on a working visa and travelling outside of the country it is necessary to have the ID card on return or you will be refused entry once at the airport!

I'am going back home to the UK for 2 months and I'm not sure whether I need to have this ID card before I leave. :confused2:

Any advice Please?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the deadline is the end of December 2011 to get an ID card. The website is UAE News and information - United Arab Emirates and that'll give you all the information you need


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

suritabix said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> *I just wanted to know about the facts of having the ID card. I heard that if you are on a working visa and travelling outside of the country it is necessary to have the ID card on return or you will be refused entry once at the airport!*
> 
> ...


Not correct. I just left UAE and re-entered 2 days back. But one should still get it before the stated deadline (assuming it is not extended once again)
In Abu Dhabi the ID is being used for a number of services though


----------

